# planos para recinto acustico de bajo electrico svt 210he y svt 15e



## therianor (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola Gente del foro, queria saber si alguien tendria para facilitarme planos de recinto acustico del AMPEG svt 210 he y svt 15e.... compre 2 eminence de 10" un driver eminence, divisor de frecuencia con el cruce en 4 khz y un celestion de 15" .... osea, todo para empezar a armar esas cajas, consegui unos planos pero no son de una fuente muy confiable y no estoy muy seguro que esten bien, y ademas no especifica si tiene algun panel interno....desde ya gracias !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

Buscalo aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/


----------

